# Portuguese Language Courses in Porto



## DrShelly (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi!

I just moved to Porto, and would like to start some language classes to learn Portuguese. Does anyone know of any places that have courses, or private tutors? I checked with an elementary school right down the road, but you need your residency card first. My work visa & residency card are in process.

Thanks!
Shelly


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

DrShelly said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just moved to Porto, and would like to start some language classes to learn Portuguese. Does anyone know of any places that have courses, or private tutors? I checked with an elementary school right down the road, but you need your residency card first. My work visa & residency card are in process.
> 
> ...


Go to the CAMARA and ask there. Most local authorities have Portuguese lessons for foreigners. 
I have never know that residency has been a requirement.


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Shelly - there are a few classes available. Since I have an edge and know your situation, all you need to do is ask the person where you are now preparing to work. There should be at least 3 free classes that don't require any residency or work visa. Feel free to PM me.

By the way...welcome to the forum and to Porto! :clap2: lane:


----------



## sasha7 (Apr 19, 2013)

blackirishgirl said:


> Hi Shelly - there are a few classes available. Since I have an edge and know your situation, all you need to do is ask the person where you are now preparing to work. There should be at least 3 free classes that don't require any residency or work visa. Feel free to PM me.
> 
> By the way...welcome to the forum and to Porto! :clap2: lane:


Hi..I just joined this forum and am thinking about moving to Porto next Spring.
Was curious about what the rent is near the center of Porto for a one or two bedroom apartment. I am also interested in taking some Portuguese language courses to make some contacts and learn the language. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Agne26 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello,

I am lithuanian girl and planning to move to Porto city. Could anyone help me and answer if I have any opportunities to learn portuguese language as an immigrant? are there free language courses? I am going to work remotely in lithuanian company, so do I need to get residence card or smth? Thank you. Will be waiting for an answer.


----------



## Agne26 (Nov 17, 2015)

sasha7 said:


> Hi..I just joined this forum and am thinking about moving to Porto next Spring.
> Was curious about what the rent is near the center of Porto for a one or two bedroom apartment. I am also interested in taking some Portuguese language courses to make some contacts and learn the language. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Mike


Hello, are you stil staying in Porto? did you find language courses?


----------

